# Cranberry harvest? or other?



## skiptown (May 19, 2009)

Have any of you worked the cranberry or beet harvests? Or any others? I have a bunch of buddies that do cranberries at this really cool little farm in Mass but the crew is full for this season. I heard there are a couple other farms that will hire punx but that most have switched over to using migrant labor from south of the border since they can unfairly get away with paying them so much less. Anyone have any ideas? I'll work with anyone but it would be cool to work with some other punks, weirdos or wingnuts since from what my buds say you're basically working six if not seven days a week, 12-15+ hour days and camping out all with the same folks for a couple of months.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 19, 2009)

I've worked a little on the cranberry harvest. If you want the work your best bet at this point would be to wait till august then get your ass out to cape cod and look for some pick up harvest work. The farms have all the people they need at this point till harvest. Its not as easy as it used to be just to show up and get hired, but there will eventually be openings, its just all a matter of being in the right place at the right time. Your buddies described it pretty well. You camp out with a bunch of punks and work through all the daylight and some of the evening. Its dirty hard work, but you'll be working with some pretty cool people. Most of the kids I know who do the harvest live off what they make for the rest of the year.


----------



## wartomods (May 19, 2009)

do they pay well


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 17, 2009)

you dont actually pick carnberries by hand, a machine shakes the plants and you rake slash corral the berries towards the chute also processing work


----------



## simpletoremember (Sep 17, 2009)

i worked picking grapes in oregon last year, and that didn't pay shit. 5 bucks a bucket. and most people i'd work with only get anywhere between 4 to 7 buckets a day.


----------



## NickCofphee (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't ever pick green beans! You creep at a few meters an hour. It's psychological torture.

Zucchini picking is good. Hard on your back for the first few days, then you feel fine. EASY. Snip, bucket, move to the next plant. Fruit by the flowers. You master it in 3 days.

Male kiwi pruning is alright, except for all the debris getting in your eyes.


----------

